# Sad question from a Brit



## thatsmisteroztoyou (7 mo ago)

Having big holiday in Canada next month, including a week in Toronto. Told the kids they need to learn YYZ rhythm or they won't be allowed off the plane. Embarrassed to say I'd really like to catch a Rush tribute band while there... are there any in regular circulation?

Thanks!
Andrew


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

We're in Ottawa but we've been out of circulation for a while due to health reasons and the '19. 
2112 For The Love of Rush is playing the Rockpile in Toronto on July 1rst. They are very good. 
There is another Permanent Waves in Toronto but their next show is slated for October.
There's also New World Men in Montreal doing a few shows this summer, if you are planning to go around there. 
There's also Trilogy from Quebec but I don't see any shows listed by them this summer.
My Favourite Headache also has a show in Bradford, Ontario on July 1rst.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Primus was just at Massey Hall playing all Rush songs and they were very good.
They are heading to the UK this Fall with the show












__





Primus


Official Primus website.




primusville.com


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Primus at Glasgow would be cool.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Welcome Andrew. I can't help you with the Rush tribute band but on another note are you planning on checking out any guitar stores? The Twelfth Fret has some amazing guitars.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Fall back possibilities for YYZ rhythm failure is the syncopation for the Tom Sawyer tom breakdown or being able to do the entire "Roll the Bones" rap. Enjoy your visit!


----------



## thatsmisteroztoyou (7 mo ago)

Thanks All. I fear a visit to a guitar shop will cause problems re hand luggage on the way back...


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

thatsmisteroztoyou said:


> Thanks All. I fear a visit to a guitar shop will cause problems re hand luggage on the way back...


Take back memories. They pack up smaller.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

thatsmisteroztoyou said:


> Thanks All. I fear a visit to a guitar shop will cause problems re hand luggage on the way back...


They ship. Just sayin'.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Alan Small said:


> Primus was just at Massey Hall playing all Rush songs and they were very good.
> They are heading to the UK this Fall with the show
> View attachment 423449
> 
> ...


Although I am a big Primus and Les Claypool fan, hearing them play Rush is a bit of a cringe for me. I mean, they're a brilliant band but it just sounds weird to me.

I have yet to hear a convincing tribute to Rush. I applaud the efforts but I think I have to stick with the abundant concert DVDs with the real thing.

But, then again, I seem to lack the ability to suspend disbelief enough to enjoy some of the biopic flicks that have been released to wide acclaim covering bands like Queen, and artists like Johhny Cash and Elvis.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


>



Yup, those guys are about as good a tribute as I've seen. Still, I'll take a RUSH concert DVD personally.


----------

